# Avatar on DVD/Blu-ray 4/22



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

20th Century Fox is releasing Avatar on DVD and Blu-ray on April 22.
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20..._bluray_disc_and_dvd_global_release_dates.php


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Just preordered on Amazon!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will be getting mine. It should look great on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Avatar blu-ray today! YES!

I read many things about this blu-ray. Most impressive is the lack of special features and movie trailers. James Cameron’s goal was to keep the bit rate as high as possible for this release.

James Cameron had this to say when asked why the lack of features on this blu-ray:

“All these extraneous materials take down your bit rate. When you’re a long picture like Avatar that barely fits on the disc, and you have to make room for a lot of other content, it starts to degrade the image quality. The quality, in terms of the resolution, has no noise and no grain. All of the visual elements of the picture are fantastic. Also, by the way, I have this unwritten deal with Fox that, any time one of my movies makes more than a billion dollars, we leave all the crap trailers off of the Blu-ray and DVD, as a little service to the viewer. I can’t stand watching them, any more than you can.”

I for one wish more blu-rays were treated this way. Bit rates should be pushed to the limit on every blu-ray. We’re paying extra for the blu-ray. Give us maximum quality.

I have yet to see Avatar. I’ll be buying this at lunch today.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

So I don't get all the up roar over the release today. Yes, I know there are no extras in either version; and the one that is being talked about for Nov release is supposedly going to have extra footage. How many of these people complaining went out and bought multiple copies of the various versions of _Star Wars_?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Avatar is also available for the Zune...eh.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Still not convinced I want this one on Blu Ray....I may rent first.

I did not see (or want to see) this one in the theater - the hype did not drag me in. I saw about 5-6 minutes of this in various clips...and honestly....it didn't grab me.

Yes...an impressive special effects flick, but most of the reviews I read, and most of the people I spoke with who actually saw the movie....stated it was a good (not great movie), and the script was somewhat week. They classified it more as eye-candy than a great film.

I think I've just talked myself into renting this first making this post.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

My Blu-ray disc just arrive from Amazon about an hour ago. And yet I won't watch it tonight.

Instead I'm going out to hear friends play music. There really is no contest between the two but couldn't my friends have arranged my life better for me?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just watched the Blu-Ray. The video quality is absolutely stunning! One of the best I've seen.

James Cameron was correct by not placing extras on the disc. 

I actually enjoyed it more this time around than in the theater. 

Be sure to fast forward through the credits, crank up your sound system and check out the THX logo at the very end.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I just watched the Blu-Ray. The video quality is absolutely stunning! One of the best I've seen.
> 
> I actually enjoyed it more this time around than in the theater.
> 
> Be sure to fast forward through the credits, crank up your sound system and check out the THX logo at the very end.


Thanks Chris for the info as I was wanting to see it in 3-D but haven't had the opportunity.

I was very disappointed by the story line in 2012 which was just a Remake of Twister set in a different scenario!!!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I just watched the Blu-Ray. The video quality is absolutely stunning! One of the best I've seen.
> 
> James Cameron was correct by not placing extras on the disc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I stopped the disc at the credits. They need to put stuff like that at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I can deal with the various Avatar shortcomings (such as it's reuse of the plot from Dances with Wolves and Pocahontas), but the one and only item that annoys me when watching this film: Sam Worthington as Corporal Jake Sully.

He is supposed to be playing a former U.S. Marine. Well, his Australian accent shines through over and over...and over. He is the weakest link as far as the actors are concerned. 

Also, my first thought when Giovanni Ribisi (Parker Selfridge) appeared was, "Wow, Jeremy Piven would have been great for this role!" I then realized that Giovanni was doing his best Ari Gold impersonation. Listen to him while he is putting...that's Ari Gold.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You all might remember that I was not a fan of this film when I paid something like $28 for two tickets. I borrowed the Blu-ray to give it another shot. As a rental or loaner, it's certainly worth it. The video quality is in many ways better; seeing it on a smaller screen helps you focus on the cinematographer's vision. The colors are much brighter than they were in the 3-D presentation as well. 

What interests me, and maybe we can try to figure it out here... according to AVSForum's review, the Blu-ray is 1080p24. And yet, I watched it on my 720p TV and got absolutely no pulldown artifacts at all. It had the same "looking out the window" quality that I see on 1080p TVs at Best Buy. How are they doing this? Is it possible there's a 1080p/24 and a 1080i/60 version on the disc? Is it possible this is a 120fps disc? I doubt both of those things, and yet the quality of the picture doesn't lie.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

While I agree Worthington might not be the best actor, what the heck does the accent have to do with it? Do we not have any US soldiers with foreign accents?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually I wasn't bothered by the accent. It never occurred to me that Mr. Worthington was supposed to be American. I figured by then we would have a global government and local accents would have disappeared worldwide (much as regional ones are disappearing now.) There would be the global government, and the rogue states (I believe Venezuela was mentioned?) and that's it. 

Hey, I was bored by the plot, I had to think of something.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The problem is that his accent comes and goes. He floats from something almost slightly southern to full blown Aussie in the same scene. It isn't consistent at all. One minute he is from somewhere not really mid-western, but also not really southern and then the line sounds like Crocodile Dundee. I don't care what nationality he is or what accent he has...so long as he picks one and sticks to it throughout the film. The studio was even concerned about casting him because of his accent...though I cannot find the story now.

I am also surprised that a project that James Cameron spend so much time and effort on turned out to be Dances with Wolves...on an alien planet. I love everything about it other than that. It's a visual masterpiece. I was just expecting a more original plot.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, there's still hope for _Avatar 2:The Little (Blue Kitty-cat) Mermaid_ :lol:


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I can understand that.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You all might remember that I was not a fan of this film when I paid something like $28 for two tickets. I borrowed the Blu-ray to give it another shot. As a rental or loaner, it's certainly worth it. The video quality is in many ways better; seeing it on a smaller screen helps you focus on the cinematographer's vision. The colors are much brighter than they were in the 3-D presentation as well.
> 
> What interests me, and maybe we can try to figure it out here... according to AVSForum's review, the Blu-ray is 1080p24. And yet, I watched it on my 720p TV and got absolutely no pulldown artifacts at all. It had the same "looking out the window" quality that I see on 1080p TVs at Best Buy. How are they doing this? Is it possible there's a 1080p/24 and a 1080i/60 version on the disc? Is it possible this is a 120fps disc? I doubt both of those things, and yet the quality of the picture doesn't lie.


Well this is a complete SWAG, but since they are squeezing as high a bit-rate as possible out of this disc, perhaps there enough information that the 3-2 pulldown effect is rendered invisible?


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

"Avatar" - the reason to own a HD system with a Blu-Ray player. :lol Saw this twice in the theater (once in digital 3D and the other in IMAX 3D) and I have to say that the Blu-Ray blows both of those away. However, I do feel bad for those who have Panosonic and or Samsung Blu Ray players and are having problems with this disc.


----------



## faithhevans (May 18, 2010)

It sounds great and a very good news.I am waiting for it since long to enjoy it on a dvd or blu ray with its added advantages and effects.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Well this is a complete SWAG, but since they are squeezing as high a bit-rate as possible out of this disc, perhaps there enough information that the 3-2 pulldown effect is rendered invisible?


That's my thought.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK - got a great deal on the Blu ray, and intentionally hadn't seen it in the commercial theater based on all the hype.

We reserved seeing this flick in our dedicated Home Theater.

Sat down last weekend with Mrs HDTVFan and spent 2 hours and 41 minutes going WOW. Stunning, simply stunning. Blu Ray at its finest.

The movie story line itself is OK....but the video/audio - AMAZING

HD DEMO/Reference stuff.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay I guess I will get it from Netflix and watch it to see the Stunning Special Effects!!!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

For me, the story was really poor, the acting was poor, the special effects amazing.

Go get Dances With Wolves - same story, better film.


----------

